# Favorite summer drink



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine is Long Island Ice Tea. For me 1 only or its lights out.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Mojito, baby!

(I envision myself being surrounded by tons of hot dancing Baccardi chicks ... but then I realize I have the real thing and stop daydreaming.)


----------



## Tidefan73 (May 11, 2007)

For me, simple 'ole unsweet tea!!! If alcohol is involved...love a good scotch or wiskey...straight up!!


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

I love a really good Mojito or a gin and tonic! I use a gin called Citadelle that really has such a great taste to it!


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Crown and cola with a lime or Goose and cranberry with a lime :tu


----------



## AD720 (Jan 14, 2008)

AbCran. Doesn't matter what time of year, Absolute and Ocean Spray always delivers for me.


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

Gin and Tonic. Rum & Ginger Ale with a twist of lime. Pastis which is a french anise flavored liquor. Sol beer with lime. Mojitos are definitely good. White & Rose wine. Wow I like to drink in the summer.


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Mojito, rum punch, chilled white wine, ice cold beer, etc.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Crown and Coke all the way :dr. I can put away a whole 750ml bottle of Crown if I'm just lounging around the house.


----------



## Jakadasnake (Jun 25, 2008)

Dos XX all the way!


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Nothing beats an ice cold Mojito on a hot day. :tu:dr


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

Guess I will try a Mojito.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Mojito, baby!





NJ Stogie King said:


> I love a really good Mojito





Mark C said:


> Mojito,





Darrell said:


> Nothing beats an ice cold Mojito on a hot day. :tu:dr


Its been years since I've had a Mojito, didn't really care for them at the time.
But seeing how its such a popular choice I may have to revisit them.


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Margaritas!!


----------



## jmcrawf1 (May 2, 2007)

I gotta echo the mojito!! :tu


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Mojito, baby!
> 
> (I envision myself being surrounded by tons of hot dancing Baccardi chicks ... but then I realize I have the real thing and stop daydreaming.)


Dam close 2nd for me but I love the TNT'S


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Vodka Tonics are always a great hot summer day drink


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

A REAL mojito.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Madeira Wine

Sangria

Crisp Beers like Peroni 

Vinho Verde


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> Its been years since I've had a Mojito, didn't really care for them at the time.
> But seeing how its such a popular choice I may have to revisit them.


I think the trick is finding out HOW you like your mojito. I make mine a little light on the mint and sugar, and a little heavier on the lime.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Mojito here as well. At least this Summer so far. I think I'll try mixing it up in a shaker next time for kicks...

Next up would be some Gibson's 12 year old, and diet ginger ale.... Gotta watch the girlish figure. :tu


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

rick226 said:


> Guess I will try a Mojito.


Do yourself a favor and don't buy the premixed versions (Bacardi, Smirnoff, Mike's, etc.) Find a recipe (I think the Bacardi recipe is easy enough, and simple) and make them yourself, or find a bar that will make you one. SOOOOOOO worth the time/effort.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

This is one of my concoctions, great on a hot day


Captain Kooler:
2 Shots Captain Morgans
1 Shot Midori
2 Shots Peach Schnapps
Half Pinapple Juice
Half Cranberry Juice


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

For me it's a nice cold hefeweizen.


----------



## akabilly (May 8, 2008)

Mojito here also. The bacardi website has the perfect recipe.

I also like to substitute 151 for the regular white rum, it gets the point across...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Same as my fall, winter and spring drink - coffee!

Or when the temp gets below 90......it's San Salvador Mojito


----------



## kjjm4 (May 8, 2007)

Cold beer. If I had to pick one as my summer beer, it would probably be Sam Adams Summer Ale.


----------



## Gophernut (Jun 26, 2008)

awsmith4 said:


> Vodka Tonics are always a great hot summer day drink


 Can't go wrong with a big 'ol Vodka Tonic while riding around on the lawn mower with a good cigar!:ss


----------



## jaharr (Sep 13, 2007)

Paloma -- tequila, 1/2 of a lime (juice & rind), salt, & grapefruit soda.



(Hmmm, that was my 200th post -- I'll have to celebrate with a Paloma!)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

massphatness said:


> Mojito, baby!


:tpd:


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Bud Light, cold enough to chip a tooth:tu


----------



## pakrat (Feb 10, 2008)

Yukon on ice. Fits my sweet tooth and I have to stay away from most mixers since I can't drink anything acidic.


----------



## brcrane14 (Jun 9, 2008)

Warm weather drinks seem to vary for me. If it is a slow relaxing night, I love Mojitos, If I'm on vacation at a pool bar, I enjoy Bacardi Limon with Iced Tea and If Im fishing or at a cookout, recently I've been (surprisingly) enjoying Bud Light Lime.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

Margarita- rocks, made with good tequila and cointreau

Dark and stormy-- dark rum (goslings or myers) and ginger beer

Mojito--but only if it is a good one as this drink varies wildly from place 2 place.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Muddle raspberries, blackberries and mint then add lemonade and vodka or rum. Tasty!


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

beer that has been on ice all day!

margarita made with don julio anejo!

when it gets dark a good scotch(still in the trial stages).


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

nothing like a good pilsner in the summer...from victory brewery, precisely. on the non-alcoholic tip, some fresh-squeezed orange juice always hits the spot


----------



## kugie (Aug 20, 2007)

Cold (home Brew)
Stoli Cape Cod 
or Stoli and simply lemonade


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Sailkat said:


> Margaritas!!





awsmith4 said:


> Vodka Tonics are always a great hot summer day drink





pakrat said:


> Yukon on ice. Fits my sweet tooth and I have to stay away from most mixers since I can't drink anything acidic.





DonJefe said:


> Muddle raspberries, blackberries and mint then add lemonade and vodka or rum. Tasty!





benjamin said:


> nothing like a good pilsner in the summer...from victory brewery, precisely. on the non-alcoholic tip, some fresh-squeezed orange juice always hits the spot


And many more...:al


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Call me boring but i like Coors Light


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Mojito. 

Preferably in Cuba, but the back deck will do.


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Sangrias atm... I'm in the Oregon wine valley, so it has to involve wine *somehow*. 

:tu


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

I like my RO water out of my own faucet, if we are talking about purely refreshing summer libations. Hard to beat really cold water to quench the thirst. I like a dry ginger ale in the summer, too.

In terms of adult beverages, I like a decent beer of either domestic or import origin that is not overbearing in body, which has been sitting out in my cooler after a beach and/or fishing trip, so cold that it almost hurts to hold it. Reaching into shockingly cold ice water to retrieve one adds to the experience. I'm do not require or really look for, in a summer beer, something that has an overly complex character, with hints of saw grass and coastal seaweed, etc. I want it cold with a medium body at most. I don't need a lime or orange slice, but will not turn one down if it suits the beer, either.

Mixed drinks don't really quench me. I've had and made Mojitos and they're fine, but a good old Margarita on the rocks evokes fond memories of warm weather, summer music, and friends from years gone by like few other things.


----------



## SuperDave (Sep 7, 2007)

All good choices, but none compare to my favorite: BLOODY BEER (mix 3 parts beer with one part bloody mary mix) ... I always chug the first one. Almost as good with plain tomato juice, V8, or Clamato. Can also drink it Chilado style: with ice, lime, in a salt-rimmed glass!


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

atlacatl said:


> For me it's a nice cold hefeweizen.


Good call. Paulaner Hefeweizen out of the bottle (love that sediment) with a lemon slice. Now that is heaven. Haven't done that in a long time. Hmmmm.... have to go to the store.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Discovered Knob Creek in the late winter, has become my evening drink with 3 ice cubes that are barely floating free in a rocks glass.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Non-alcoholic: Coke
Alcoholic: Blue Moon


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

:dr Alcohol = Sam Adams Summer Ale

:dr Non-Alcohol = Strawberry or Pink or regular lemonade.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

True Margaritas, fresh lime juice, good tequila, triple sec, shaken. Pure and simple, year round.


----------



## theycallmedan'lboone (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet Tea... 
Margarita.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

Ahhh, summertime drinks.

Mount Gay and diet coke, ginger ale, or ginger beer.
Mojito
Cold beer
And the nectar of the gods, Malibu, pineapple, and a splash of cranberry.


----------

